# Thoughts on breaking a chain and re-inserting the same pin to close it again



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I've always used either Shimano's bullet shaped replacement pins or SRAM powerlink to close a chain. Today, I needed to shorten a SRAM 10 speed chain and didn't have a powerlink so I simply pushed a pin out just far enough to break while leaving it still inserted in the outer chain plate. Then I shortened the chain and pushed the pin back in making sure it was exposed equally on either side of the chain.

Anyone see any issues with this?

Joe


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

That's the way it was always done "in the day" (I think before 8 speed chains?). It is not the right way to do it with modern thin-plated chains.

Here's an excerpt from this site Park Tool Co. Â» ParkTool Blog Â» Chain Installation - Derailleur Bikes that explains why you shouldn't do it._
Some chains, including Shimano®, use chain rivets which are *peened*. This creates a "mushroom" effect at the ends of the rivets, which adds to the strength of the chain side plates. *When a rivet is pressed even partially out, this peening is sheered off* on the side pressed by the chain tool. If this rivet were reused, it would create a weak link at that rivet. In the image below, a Shimano® rivet is shown in an optical comparator, which magnifies the rivet. The original peening is seen at the bottom of the rivet. The top of rivet has the peening sheered off. This top section was pushed through the outer chain plate._

Myself? I wouldn't re-use a pin on a modern chain except for an on the road emergency. I mean, why would you? If it causes any tiny increase in the chance of an on the road failure -whether that in turn is merely inconvenient, let alone causes a crash - why would you do it when the solution is so simple: just re-join the chain correctly with either a quick link of some sort or a proper Shimano replacement pin. BOth of those proper installations are as easy or easier than re-using a pin.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

As an alternative, you could remove a link an use a re-useable quick link. That will allow you to remove and reinstall the chain multiple times as needed, safely and reliably.

As Camilo said, reusing a pin isn't a good idea.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That chain will fail.

But, look on the bright side. When it does your junk will slam into the top tube and you may eat your stem. Please no pictures.


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

I completely agree with Camilo. Emergency repair fine, you hope it holds to get home, as a permanent fix? I wouldn't. They make the pins and power links for a reason, and not simply because they are easier.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I've done it a few times and had no issues, other than the chain coming apart mid ride a week later or so and losing the pin. That was a fun day.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I did it all the time back in the day. First time I did it on a 10 speed chain it came apart......on a gravel road......way far from home.......really mad wife!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

As everyone else says, and what you'd find out in a matter of seconds from a quick google...

Don't do it. If you do, keep some crotch-shaped bags of ice on hand.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Someone in our group ride pulled that stunt a week ago. Chain failed in the peloton and almost took a few others down with him. After the fall I asked him whether he worked on his chain. "As a matter of fact I did.....I didn't have a new pin so I just pushed the old one back in....". Therein lies the problem. Before you do something, make sure you read all the readily available info. Because its not important what happens to you if you do something stupid, its the innocent bistanders you hurt.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

A few weeks ago, I blew out a SRAM 9-Speed Quick Link, (which was lost by the road). The chain was too short to use without the quick link. 

However, I had a couple of Shimano 9 speed chains with quick links, but no replaceable pins. I don't trust the quick links, so I pushed out a pin 90% and installed the chain like normal. I've since ordered new replaceable pins. I didn't mark the re-used pin, but so far I've put about 400 miles on it without problems.

I'd probably be a bit more careful with the 10 and 11 speed chains, but so far so good with the 9 speed chain. I'm not riding in tight formations, and generally have the tools for a "self rescue" with me.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> As everyone else says, and what you'd find out in a matter of seconds from a quick google...
> 
> Don't do it. If you do, keep some crotch-shaped bags of ice on hand.


I put this in the same category as people who patch a tube as a permanent fix. I even knew someone who filled a slashed tire with epoxy - a front tire at that!!

Come on! Chain pins aren't prohibitively expensive. Don't be so cheap, it's not worth your life or someone else's!!!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Lombard said:


> I put this in the same category as people who patch a tube as a permanent fix. ..


IMO, those are different categories, as it's widely accepted that patching a tube is a legitimate and permanent fix when done properly whereas re-using a pin in modern thin chains is not. I just threw out a tube after getting its 8th puncture. Its first and all subsequent flats were caused by punctures to the tube and not related to the patches. This has been the case for dozens and dozens of tubes I've gone through.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree. Patching a tube is acceptable and not a safety issue. Reusing a chain pin is stupid, unacceptable and downright dangerous to yourself and others.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

vetboy said:


> I've always used either Shimano's bullet shaped replacement pins or SRAM powerlink to close a chain. Today, I needed to shorten a SRAM 10 speed chain and didn't have a powerlink so I simply pushed a pin out just far enough to break while leaving it still inserted in the outer chain plate. Then I shortened the chain and pushed the pin back in making sure it was exposed equally on either side of the chain.
> 
> Anyone see any issues with this?
> 
> Joe


You can get a 6 pack of KMC Missing Links (the reusable ones) for about $5 on Amazon. They work perfect on Shimano, SRAM, and KMC chains (never tried Campagnolo's) and there's NO worry about them failing. What more needs saying?


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

junior1210 said:


> You can get a 6 pack of KMC Missing Links (the reusable ones) for about $5 on Amazon. They work perfect on Shimano, SRAM, and KMC chains (never tried Campagnolo's) and there's NO worry about them failing. What more needs saying?


Like I said earlier, I blew out one of those quick links (similar style) on my SRAM chian a few weeks ago (9 spd). It vanished beside the road so I don't have the pieces to inspect. Never again. I might keep one for an emergency repair, but not to ride on long-term.

With my chain replacement that night, I pushed the original pin back in because I didn't have a spare single use pin. I have the correct pins now, and will use them in the future, but I thought that reusing the pin would also be a good experiment which so far is holding up better than the quick link.

And, no, I didn't almost kill myself or anybody else when the chain broke.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

CliffordK said:


> Like I said earlier, I blew out one of those quick links (similar style) on my SRAM chian a few weeks ago (9 spd). It vanished beside the road so I don't have the pieces to inspect. Never again. I might keep one for an emergency repair, but not to ride on long-term.
> 
> With my chain replacement that night, I pushed the original pin back in because I didn't have a spare single use pin. I have the correct pins now, and will use them in the future, but I thought that reusing the pin would also be a good experiment which so far is holding up better than the quick link.
> 
> *And, no, I didn't almost kill myself or anybody else when the chain broke*.


Ok, then.........I guess it will never happen.......


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

goodboyr said:


> Ok, then.........I guess it will never happen.......


I've dropped a chain on occasion.
Or pulled a cleat off of the pedal.
And, broken a chain a few times. 

Loosing power at a critical moment is frustrating, but not the end of the world.

I do try to minimize long walks home. I was always suspicious of "quick links" in the past. And, the only one I ever put on my bike only lasted about 100 miles... It could have just been bad luck, but I won't risk it. Re-using a pin has already given me several times the mileage as the busted quick link (on 9 speed, not 10 or 11).


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess all I am saying is that your mileage may vary.......and if you are in a tight pack doing 40km/hr, it doesn't take much to bring down riders.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I had a buddy break a chain when climbing up a steep hill. He was standing, really honking on the bars and pedals when it broke. 

'Nad plant right into the stem. Hard.

He also went down. 

Very funny now, with the benefit of a few years hindsight. At the time it was...well...actually it was pretty funny then too. I mean, hell, it wasn't my 'nads that got squashed. And I take care of my chains. So I don't feel guilty at all having had the opportunity to watch a friend take a major hit in the nuts. It is the highest form of adolescent humor known to 40 year old men.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Your odds are also pretty good that you will survive a game of Russian Roulette, but it is equally stupid.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Pretty much as I thought. New chain installed. I really only did what I did because I was installing new cables and derailleurs and didn't have a new chain on hand (and it was after hours so couldn't grab a new one till the next day) - used the chain in question for the adjustments then bought a new chain and replaced this morning. I was aware of manufacturer recommendations, but was taking an "informal pole" to see if there was grey zone. If the general consensus was that it was OK to ride the chain as I described, I wouldn't have been in a rush to replace, but...

So no worries - no Russian Roulette, no sac-shaped bag of peas and my colleagues at the Green Mountain Stage Race this weekend can sleep well

Joe


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Chapeau to you. Good decision.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

CliffordK said:


> Like I said earlier, I blew out one of those quick links (similar style) on my SRAM chian a few weeks ago (9 spd). It vanished beside the road so I don't have the pieces to inspect. Never again. I might keep one for an emergency repair, but not to ride on long-term.
> 
> With my chain replacement that night, I pushed the original pin back in because I didn't have a spare single use pin. I have the correct pins now, and will use them in the future, but I thought that reusing the pin would also be a good experiment which so far is holding up better than the quick link.
> 
> And, no, I didn't almost kill myself or anybody else when the chain broke.


My experience has been pretty much the opposite. Every problem with a chain breaking I've had, has been with pushed in links, and never with a KMC quick link (haven't bothered trying anybody else's). If it works for you, then right on.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would just buy a new chain as soon as possible. Do what you need to to get home but a new chain is only $40


----------

